# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] Why dont VC++ includes Design Patterns tools

## karthikoncodeguru

Hi all,
I am working in VC++ in which i am doing coding with Design Patterns.
I am using DPA Toolkit to generate code Skeleton.

Why dont VC++ Team think to include such a tool as a buit-in component in the VC++ IDE itself.

----------


## Emiene

That as far as I can understand software design patterns doesn't seem to be a 'serious' suggestion.  I suppose software patterns to be object oriented and computational concept based approaches to implementing functional and non-functional requirements by the recurring problem sets and their variations within the complex system under consideration. A button plugged in to outputting a skeleton of specific pattern is actually not a good idea since it may only fit as a separate software package with rapid future expansions if any...

----------

